# Can you name a white/European sh*thole country?



## theHawk (Jan 13, 2018)

If you can’t, then you’re a racist.

I’d say maybe Moldova since it has really low gdp per capita, after being raped by the USSR for generations.  But it’s murder rate is only 6.5 per 100k.

Then there is Albania, but do Muslim majority countries count?

The World Factbook — Central Intelligence Agency

Can you name a white majority shithole country?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 13, 2018)

France

Spain

Switzerland

Norway

Denmark

Sweeden 

Those are all shit hole Europe countries.


The only ones worth a damn is italy, Great britian , Poland and Germany


----------



## Baron (Jan 13, 2018)

All countries where Muslim populations are more as 5 % are sh.tholes.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 13, 2018)

I can't, because people with manners, moral values, and a sense of common decency do not refer to countries as "shitholes" so that they can brand the people of these countries as useless.


----------



## jillian (Jan 13, 2018)

bear513 said:


> France
> 
> Spain
> 
> ...


Says someone who has never left his basement


----------



## Meathead (Jan 13, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> I can't, because people with manners, moral values, and a sense of common decency do not refer to countries as "shitholes" so that they can brand the people of these countries as useless.


Commn sense and knowledge tell us these countries are shitholes and freedom allows us to say so, despite the whining of the eterrnally self-righteous


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jan 13, 2018)

theHawk said:


> If you can’t, then you’re a racist.
> 
> I’d say maybe Moldova since it has really low gdp per capita, after being raped by the USSR for generations.  But it’s murder rate is only 6.5 per 100k.
> 
> ...



The US. 











A person growing up in such a place will have no healthcare, they'll probably struggle to get a job, they might get a few years of education before dropping out, not that the education will be any good because all the good teachers will be somewhere else. 

This is the poorest big city in the U.S.

"Almost 4 in 10 people in Detroit live in poverty,"

Not a great place to be born.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 13, 2018)

Meathead said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > I can't, because people with manners, moral values, and a sense of common decency do not refer to countries as "shitholes" so that they can brand the people of these countries as useless.
> ...



While common sense may tell us that living conditions are very bad in some places, and "freedom" may allow us to say disparaging things about other people instead of helping them, it is not necessarily "self-righteous" to call attention to the fact that making these kind of crude and insulting statements flies in the face of our much-touted "values." I seem to recall that the American People have been subjected for the last few decades to all sorts of rants and whining about "values" and "morality," bible-thumping, and reminders about our supposed "Judeo-Christian values." 

Values and morality are not just about sex, you know. I would hope that the people who identify themselves as religious leaders, particularly those who babble the most about "sins" involving sex, finally get up enough courage to speak out about things like this, starting with those religious leaders who met with this guy in the White House.


----------



## Crixus (Jan 13, 2018)

theHawk said:


> If you can’t, then you’re a racist.
> 
> I’d say maybe Moldova since it has really low gdp per capita, after being raped by the USSR for generations.  But it’s murder rate is only 6.5 per 100k.
> 
> ...






This place called Louisianastn. It’s just east of Texas.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 13, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Apparently you still don't get it. You don't get to define what our "values and morality" are despite your incurable priggishness.

I find very little difference between you and fire-and-brimstone preachers whom I disliked when younger and do to this day.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 13, 2018)

Meathead said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



I'm just kicking back to the ignorant fire-and-brimstone preachers whose stupid rants we have had to put up with for so long. The Southern Baptists and the rest of the phony "Christians" who have been piling their shit on us for years. It's time to find out whether they actually believe in Christian teachings. It has been these people, not I, who have presented all along that THEY get to define our "values and morality." Up until this time, I pursued my beliefs and spiritual practices without calling attention to myself. But after a few decades of a myriad of attention whores from the "religious" right, they need to be called out.


----------



## Taz (Jan 13, 2018)

England.


----------



## Toro (Jan 13, 2018)

Russia
Bulgaria
Romania
Poland
Ukraine
Moldova
Slovakia
Belarus
Serbia
Macedonia
maybe one or two of those Baltic countries


----------



## theHawk (Jan 13, 2018)

Toro said:


> Russia
> Bulgaria
> Romania
> Poland
> ...



Romania?  Really?  I’ve been there and thought it was quite nice.  Certainly has its ghetto parts, but I’d take it over any African country.


----------



## theHawk (Jan 13, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > If you can’t, then you’re a racist.
> ...



I don’t think anyone is going to dispute that the US has many big city Democrat shitholes.  Black neighborhoods and cities are completely destroyed urban hell holes.  I don’t think that makes the entire country a shithole.

It’s funny though that regressives’ arguement has been to post photos of black neighborhoods and cite national statistics that are skewed because of our large black and Latino populations.  You’re just proving the point we make.


----------



## Baron (Jan 13, 2018)

Toro said:


> Russia
> Bulgaria
> Romania
> Poland
> ...



Such pictures you see nowhere in Russia


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 13, 2018)

Mississippi


----------



## Meathead (Jan 13, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


You have become what you claim to detest. I detest anyone who seeks to define the morals and values of others.

IMO, and in yours to in truth, you are very much a prig. You too need to be called out, but you have neither the insight the integrity to do so.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jan 13, 2018)

theHawk said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Hey, I've been to Jo'burg. That place makes my skin crawl. But I went to Santon, which is a part of Jo'burg. 





That's Santon. 

To be honest, every country I went to in Africa has a lot more nice places than shitholes. 

Go to Lesotho and it's much more preferable than being in DC. Less likely to be murdered, robbed, etc.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jan 13, 2018)

Mexico.

It's still ruled from behind the scenes by euroweenie descendants who subjugated the much darker people they're currently trying to push north. Spaniards are still white euroweenies and even Spain, France, parts of Italy, the UK are shit hole parts of the world.

Detroit is a shithole. Chicago, Baltimore, etc. The more democrook Looney it is, the more dangerous and shitty.


----------



## theHawk (Jan 13, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



Your example is South Africa....created and run by whites for over a hundred years.

And you compare it to the Democrat run and one of the most black cities in America.

/closethread


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jan 13, 2018)

theHawk said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



And you're taking something I've said and showing complete and utter lack of understanding.

So what?


----------



## Eric Cartman (Jan 13, 2018)

theHawk said:


> If you can’t, then you’re a racist.
> 
> I’d say maybe Moldova since it has really low gdp per capita, after being raped by the USSR for generations.  But it’s murder rate is only 6.5 per 100k.
> 
> ...


You gotta like this guy.  He knows he's a racist and he says it loud and proud.


----------



## theHawk (Jan 13, 2018)

Eric Cartman said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > If you can’t, then you’re a racist.
> ...



Quite the contrary.  I know blacks are capable of being intelligent, educated, and lead productive lives.  It’s just baffling that so many of them choose not to.  Black culture embraces thug culture, and the victimization mentality of progressives.  Pretending there isn’t a problem in black culture isn’t going to change them.  Addressing it might spur them on to changing the way they act.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 13, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


You disillusioned ex-Christians need to fucking grow up. You all sound like whiny wussies.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 13, 2018)

Meathead said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Call out the "religious" right, first. Focus On the Family, Family Research Council, graham, jeffress, perkins, robertson, richard land, falwell,  et al. They are the ones who started this "morality" mess when the rest of us were just minding our own business. "God" this. "Jesus" that. They are "holy," the rest of us not. They, and only they, know what the Supreme Being wants. They have tried to remove the spiritual core of the faith founded on Jesus.

Now is the time for them to take a stand on the treatment of the poor, of those who are suffering and speak out.


----------



## there4eyeM (Jan 13, 2018)

As there is only one race, human, there is no such thing as a "white" race country, nor any other shade. Of course, everyone knows this, so these words are only here to re-enforce the faith of however few readers are honest enough to practice this reality.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 13, 2018)

I enjoy watching conservatives do their victory dance as they celebrate that black run countries are "shitholes"

See?  We told you black people are not capable of running a country


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 13, 2018)

Muhammed said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Oh, great. A guy from "north coast USA" who puts "grabbing pussy" in his profile and who calls himself "Muhammed," but obviously is not Islamic. You might try Christianity sometime and study its core principles. Or you could try Islam,or Judaism sometime, or even Buddhism.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 13, 2018)

Our  President is obviously bigoted when it comes to foreign policy

Trump looks at foreign policy like one of his country clubs

Only certain people need apply


----------



## Correll (Jan 13, 2018)

theHawk said:


> If you can’t, then you’re a racist.
> 
> I’d say maybe Moldova since it has really low gdp per capita, after being raped by the USSR for generations.  But it’s murder rate is only 6.5 per 100k.
> 
> ...




I was thinking Albania.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 13, 2018)

During his tirade, our President seemed to single out black countries in being unworthy of immigration

We are being inundated by immigrants from Eastern Europe. These immigrants are from shitholes too. They also have their own difficulties in acclimating

But they are white


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 13, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> I enjoy watching conservatives do their victory dance as they celebrate that black run countries are "shitholes"
> 
> See?  We told you black people are not capable of running a country


Do you disagree that Haiti is a shithole?

BTW, do you recall what happened to all that US govt. earthquake relief money for Haiti? The Clinton's looted the money to build duty free sweatshops for Walmart. Soon thereafter, Cindy Walton "donated" $353,400 to Hillary's campaign.

Anyone who doesn't see the obvious pay for play Clinton corruption there is a stupidassdumbfuckingidiot. (aka SADFI)


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 13, 2018)

Muhammed said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I enjoy watching conservatives do their victory dance as they celebrate that black run countries are "shitholes"
> ...


Our President seems to have a specific hatred for Haiti. Everyone has AIDS, shithole country. The DACA meeting was uneventful until Haiti was brought up


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 13, 2018)

Countries in Africa and countries like Haiti do suffer. They have very low GDPs and the people struggle. Shitholes?  Probably could be called that

But drive through Appalacia, Mississippi, Louisiana, Detroit, Camden.......shitholes one and all

Africa has an excuse for their poverty. What excuse does the wealthiest nation on earth have for having such shitholes in our midst?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 13, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > If you can’t, then you’re a racist.
> ...



  At least you can leave Destroit.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 13, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Mississippi



  Why do you hate black people?


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 13, 2018)

theHawk said:


> If you can’t, then you’re a racist.
> 
> I’d say maybe Moldova since it has really low gdp per capita, after being raped by the USSR for generations.  But it’s murder rate is only 6.5 per 100k.
> 
> ...


There are none. They are only shitholes to the degree they've been overrun with non native shitholers


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 13, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


We are the wealthiest nation on earth

Yet, we still harbor shitholes like Detroit

What is our excuse?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 13, 2018)

theHawk said:


> If you can’t, then you’re a racist.
> 
> I’d say maybe Moldova since it has really low gdp per capita, after being raped by the USSR for generations.  But it’s murder rate is only 6.5 per 100k.
> 
> ...




Albania to be sure.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 13, 2018)

theHawk said:


> If you can’t, then you’re a racist.
> 
> I’d say maybe Moldova since it has really low gdp per capita, after being raped by the USSR for generations.  But it’s murder rate is only 6.5 per 100k.
> 
> ...



Belarus


----------



## Correll (Jan 13, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> During his tirade, our President seemed to single out black countries in being unworthy of immigration
> 
> We are being inundated by immigrants from Eastern Europe. These immigrants are from shitholes too. They also have their own difficulties in acclimating
> 
> But they are white





1. IF he said it.

2. Eastern Europe is not shit like Africa.

3. Complaining about Africa is not a defense of Eastern Europe.

4. You are a race baiting asshole.


----------



## Correll (Jan 13, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...




No excuse. We have bad trade policy and our crappy Political Class is fighting any change.


----------



## theHawk (Jan 13, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Countries in Africa and countries like Haiti do suffer. They have very low GDPs and the people struggle. Shitholes?  Probably could be called that
> 
> But drive through Appalacia, Mississippi, Louisiana, Detroit, Camden.......shitholes one and all
> 
> Africa has an excuse for their poverty. *What excuse does the wealthiest nation on earth have for having such shitholes in our midst*?



We can thank the failure of multiculturalism and the Democrats that brought slaves over hundreds of years ago.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 13, 2018)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > During his tirade, our President seemed to single out black countries in being unworthy of immigration
> ...


He said it

Our President once again proves himself to be a racist


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 13, 2018)

theHawk said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Countries in Africa and countries like Haiti do suffer. They have very low GDPs and the people struggle. Shitholes?  Probably could be called that
> ...



No, our failure is for the same reason African nations fail

Wealth is concentrated among a small number of the super wealthy and we ignore the needs of our poorest


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 13, 2018)

The poorer nations of Europe will see their standard of living rise as they get EU membership. It happened for Ireland,Portugal and Spain.
That is why they all want to join the EU.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 13, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> The poorer nations of Europe will see their standard of living rise as they get EU membership. It happened for Ireland,Portugal and Spain.
> That is why they all want to join the EU.


Except those dumb fucks in England


----------



## Anathema (Jan 13, 2018)

theHawk said:


> Can you name a white majority shithole country?



The entirety of Socialist Europe.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 13, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > The poorer nations of Europe will see their standard of living rise as they get EU membership. It happened for Ireland,Portugal and Spain.
> ...


Sadly. Although that all seems to be falling apart.
The Baltic countries are a good example of countries who have benefited from EU  membership as well. Riga could be any western European city and so could Tallinn to a lesser degree.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jan 13, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > If you can’t, then you’re a racist.
> ...




thanks for pointing out that liberal strongholds such as those pictured 

end up as shitholes


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 13, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> During his tirade, our President seemed to single out black countries in being unworthy of immigration
> 
> We are being inundated by immigrants from Eastern Europe. These immigrants are from shitholes too. They also have their own difficulties in acclimating
> 
> But they are white



Excluding Albanians who are actually Southern Europeans..... Most of Eastern Europe has fair, to high IQ's.... The same can't be said about your Brown, and Black buddies of the World.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 13, 2018)

jillian said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > France
> ...




I don't have a basement twat, and says the tranny who never left her safe place at Berkeley


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 13, 2018)

Toro said:


> Russia
> Bulgaria
> Romania
> Poland
> ...



You're a disgrace.

Poland's hardly a shit-hole.... You're a shit-head with a Polish wife, who hates Polish people because you're a Liberal sub-Human.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 13, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


We are even dumber

We elected Donald J Trump


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 13, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > During his tirade, our President seemed to single out black countries in being unworthy of immigration
> ...



Black and Brown people all say.......Hey, at least we aren't Polacks


----------



## jillian (Jan 13, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



isn't it something that the things that most of society and most of the world agree are vile, disgusting, embarrassing and evil are the things trump scum love?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 13, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> During his tirade, our President seemed to single out black countries in being unworthy of immigration
> 
> We are being inundated by immigrants from Eastern Europe. These immigrants are from shitholes too. They also have their own difficulties in acclimating
> 
> But they are white



Most of our American inventions, and science has come from Eastern Europeans, and their children, doofus.

A quick list would include.

Nikola Tesla behind radio, remote controls, unmanned vehicles, alternate current.

Atanasoff behind computers.

 Zworykin behind TV

 Igor Sikorsky,  behind modern helicopters.

Frank Piasecki behind dual rooter helicopters.

Nick Holonyak behind LED's, red lasers.

Henryk Magnuski behind walkie talkies.

Cooper behind cell phones.

Poplawski behind the blender.

Steven Wozniak behind Apple Computers, and remote controls.

Mieczyslaw Bekker behind Lunar rovers.

Petroff behind digital watches, and telecommunication satellites, and wireless heart monitors.

Lucas behind oil refineries.

Walter Golaski behind practical blood vessel replacements.

Maria Siemenow behind face transplant surgeries.

Nikoderm Poplawski behind the theory of every Black hole behind another Universe.

Garnow's theories.

Stanislaw Ulam's thermo nuclear weapons.

Karl Jansky's radio astronomy.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 13, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> The poorer nations of Europe will see their standard of living rise as they get EU membership. It happened for Ireland,Portugal and Spain.
> That is why they all want to join the EU.



The EU is nothing but an authoritarian regime usurping the sovereignty of its nation states.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 13, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > The poorer nations of Europe will see their standard of living rise as they get EU membership. It happened for Ireland,Portugal and Spain.
> ...


What does the EU stop us doing ?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 13, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



More like Black, and brown people all say.... Hey I hope Polak's aren't around.

You are a Liberal who probably supports these poor little victim Blacks getting owned by the big bad Poles.





[/QUOTE]


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 13, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You are dumber, you think Blacks, and Browns are smarter than Polak's when all the data says the exact opposite, and you just listen to your foul Liberal media, anyways, because you're a dumb Western European savage.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 13, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



For one, controlling your immigration policy and that was a big reason why the Brexit vote went the way it did.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 13, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



Some things never change... Just that Western Europe did a 180, but is just as dumb, brainwashed, and totalitarian as ever.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 13, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


Freedom of movement within the EU has been a massive benefit to the UK. It enables Brits to live and work anywhere in the EU and enables Europeans to work in the UK. We are seeing the advantages this gave us when our NHS is now struggling because these people are moving elsewhere and leaving us short handed.

I dont think the EU immigration was a huge referendum issue. Non EU immigration was an issue whipped up by the toxic right wing press.
And of course that was a UK controlled issue not an EU controlled issue.

What else do they stop us doing ?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 13, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



Polish immigrants to the UK is what really did the Brexit.

Because the dumb British rags, went hysterical about the Polish criminal, and welfare abuse which isn't even any worse than the Native UK population.

Poland's really the reason the Globalist EU is falling apart.

Poland's really the reason the Globalist SU fell apart.

Now you know why the Western media hates Polish people so much.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 13, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



We aren't talking about freedom to move within the EU.  We're talking about letting in millions of people from third world shit holes who leach off the welfare system and create ghettos where in some places even the police won't go anymore.

Oh, and here are just a handful of some pretty absurd regulations coming out of the EU

REVEALED: The EU's top ten pointless decisions the UK can now get rid of


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 13, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


You are deflecting. Poland benefits from freedom of movement more than any other country in Europe. Its hypocritical to believe that you can go anywhere and yet close your doors to black and brown people.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 13, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



I don't care, we need to destroy the evil European Union, like we did the evil Soviet Union.

Same shit, different toilet.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 13, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



But I have explained that the UK government controls Non EU immigration. The EU HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH THAT.
If you believed that I can see why you are confused.


----------



## percysunshine (Jan 13, 2018)

theHawk said:


> If you can’t, then you’re a racist.
> 
> I’d say maybe Moldova since it has really low gdp per capita, after being raped by the USSR for generations.  But it’s murder rate is only 6.5 per 100k.
> 
> ...



.
If the EU had a sense of humor, they would change the name of 'France' to 'Shinola'.

.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 13, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > During his tirade, our President seemed to single out black countries in being unworthy of immigration
> ...



Ever hear the term "Dumb Polack"???

Redundant, don't you agree?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 13, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > The poorer nations of Europe will see their standard of living rise as they get EU membership. It happened for Ireland,Portugal and Spain.
> ...


Exclusive club that benefits all


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 13, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


Bendy Bananas - the Myth to end all Myths

Bendy bananas myth busted.
The Express is a rabidly anti EU rag owned by a pornographer. It is not a credible source.


----------



## jillian (Jan 13, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > The poorer nations of Europe will see their standard of living rise as they get EU membership. It happened for Ireland,Portugal and Spain.
> ...



the purpose of the EU was/is to prevent another world war by tying Europe together economically. it is an economic system of cooperation. 

why do assume that anything that requires cooperation is "authoritarian". throwing around terms like that when they don't apply is kind of silly.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 13, 2018)

What else do they stop us doing ?[


jillian said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Yeah, and then they started pushing Islamic refugee quotas down everyone's throats to support the demise of Europe.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 13, 2018)

jillian said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



As usual, Jillian, you comment despite having no clue what you're talking about.  One would think having been proven wrong over and over you would learn before opening your mouth, but I guess it's true that you can't teach an old dog new tricks

15 EU laws we will miss in post-Brexit Britain

How much UK law comes from the EU?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 13, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Bendy bananas myth busted.



How about all the others listed, not to mention the thousands of pages of those not mentioned?  Those all myths too? 



> The Express is a rabidly anti EU rag owned by a pornographer. It is not a credible source.



Logical Fallacies - Attack The Source (AKA Ad Hominem, Personal Attack) - Springhole.net


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 13, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The words dumb Polak come from All in the Family by Jewish Liberal Norman Lear, and Jewish Liberal  media CBS by  William Paley.

Why do they hate us so much?


----------



## jillian (Jan 13, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



As usual, you take a comment politely responding to you (even though you're a moron) and pretend it doesn't respond to your childish rant.

I know what the EU is, dum dum... your lack of understanding and your ignorance is your problem.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 13, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Hate?  Of course not....Polacks are lovable
But dumb


----------



## jillian (Jan 13, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Bendy bananas myth busted.
> ...



you mean like you just did lowlife?

by the by, if a source is garbage then it should be criticized. if someone has expertise then there is every right to rely on that expertise.

I find your sudden pretend distaste for ad homs amusing and disingenuous considering the whining is coming from you.'


----------



## Lewdog (Jan 13, 2018)

I keep seeing people posting pictures of Haiti and the shacks there and saying how bad it is...







Yeah well this is in the U.S. and it isn't much different.  Take a drive through Appalachia.  Sometimes when you judge others you need to take a look in the mirror yourself.


----------



## jillian (Jan 13, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



there was a reason the nazi's put their most vile death camps in Poland.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 13, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You start the Scientific Revolution with Copernicus, and Albert Brudzewski his mentor, and you save Europe with Jan III Sobieski, and you're a dumb Polak to Westerners.

You live in Mud-huts, before coming to America, you start riots like BLM, kill each other in gangs like Bloods,  and Crips, you do almost nothing for Science, and you support destruction of Westerners, and you're a equal being to Westerners.

Wow, you Liberals have lost your minds.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 13, 2018)

jillian said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Because they put Polish POW's in them first, dumb Jew.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 13, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > If you can’t, then you’re a racist.
> ...


Why would you want to bring more people in that taxpayers would have to support when we have plenty of people to help?


----------



## jillian (Jan 13, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



no, because Poland had the most vicious anti-semites.

Poles weren't put in Auchwitz, jew hater


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 13, 2018)

jillian said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



All sources prove Polish POW's were the first victims in Auschwitz.... 1.5 years before Jews went there.

Jewish  historian Emanuel Ringelblum admitted Jewish Ghetto Police Nazi collaborators, were more vicious than Polish Blue Police Nazi collaborators.

Emanuel Ringelblum a Jew, lives his last days in the Nazi Warsaw Ghetto, admits it.

Maybe because your Jews are more wrong than Poles?

That's why you're hated, you Jews are the most disgusting liars, and idiots I've encountered.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 13, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



   Democrats.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 13, 2018)

jillian said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



The right picture is what happened to Warsaw when Polish Armia Krajowa fought the Nazis.

Now here's your Jewish lie twice.

1.) No, Poles fought the Nazis overwhelmingly, and suffered.

2.) No, refugees don't need to come here, Polish refugees almost didn't; exist, the meme is right.,


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 13, 2018)

This guy below was the biggest hero of WW2, guess who he fought for? Armia Krajowa in the Warsaw Uprising.

Guess who killed him?
Roman Romkowski, and Jozef Rozanski 2 Soviet Jews.


----------



## del (Jan 13, 2018)

theHawk said:


> If you can’t, then you’re a racist.
> 
> I’d say maybe Moldova since it has really low gdp per capita, after being raped by the USSR for generations.  But it’s murder rate is only 6.5 per 100k.
> 
> ...


spain
poland
romania
bulgaria
montenegro
serbia


----------



## jillian (Jan 13, 2018)

theHawk said:


> If you can’t, then you’re a racist.
> 
> I’d say maybe Moldova since it has really low gdp per capita, after being raped by the USSR for generations.  But it’s murder rate is only 6.5 per 100k.
> 
> ...



how about white shithole states like Mississippi?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 13, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Bendy bananas myth busted.
> ...


You have actually provided a link debunking some of it in another post.

EU laws are generally related to scientific or technical issues where there is a shared interest. For example animal welfare or food safety. It raises standards and is non controversial. If the UK wants to trade with the EU it will still have to abide by these standards as a minimum. All new laws enacted in the UK will have to conform as well. It will alse see the burden of financing them fall on the UK when it is currently split 27 ways.

The Uk has 4 different parliaments with law making abilities. We have our own currency,army,navy and political institutions we have our own taxation which varies from country to country and we even have bendy bananas.

So, once again...............What does the EU prevent us doing ?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 13, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



There appears to be plenty of controversial laws and regulations.  Hey, it's your country.  If you want a bunch of elitist one percenters in Brussels dictating to you what kind of vacuum cleaner you can have, how much water your dishwasher can use, how hot your washing machine is allowed to wash your clothes, and what kind of vegetable seeds you are allowed to grow, none of which has to do with shared economic interests and without giving you a say in the matter, by all means be my guest.  It's not hurting me at all if you want to be a continent of cucks.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 13, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...




Well, idiots certainly hate Jews, but that is only because they don't amount to anything in life and need somebody to blame.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 13, 2018)

jillian said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > If you can’t, then you’re a racist.
> ...



Uh-oh, you did it again, Jillian.

Mississippi happens to be wealthier than the UK.  I'm betting you've visited either place, have you.  I've been to both.

It Is Still True That Even Mississippi Is Richer Than Britain


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 13, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



LMFAO, oh okay when that Jew Jillian hated Poland with vile lies it's cool,  and when I fight back, it's just looking for someone to blame. HAHAH.

Please do pay attention, you're really looking retarded.


----------



## deanrd (Jan 13, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > If you can’t, then you’re a racist.
> ...


The 5 Richest and 5 Poorest US States

Funny that Detroit, a single city, is NOT in the 5 poorest states.

So guess the political affiliation of the 5 poorest states.  States that have been following conservative policies since the Civil War.

Are 9 of the poorest regions in northern Europe really in the UK?

White English speaking.  Kind of like Appalachia.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 13, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


You are just repeating a rehash of your earlier assertions. How are these things oppressing me ? Is having energy efficient appliances a bad thing ? Who is the victim here ?
You fail to make any sort of case that stands up. 
My advice is to read other sources than the Mail and Express if you want a more balanced view of life in Europe.

A Leave voter was asked Which EU laws he was looking forward to losing. This is what happened next

Listen to this. Its illuminating.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 13, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Jews have been the #1 enemies of Polish people since 1945.

Jews like Jakub Berman killed 6,000 Polish patriots, and imprisoned 500,000 Polish  political prisoners.

Jakub Berman (1901 - 1984)  - Genealogy

Jews like Salomon Morel killed , tortured, and enslaved 1,000's of Poles in Zgoda, in Lublin Castle, and  Jworzno.

Salomon Morel - Wikipedia

Jaworzno concentration camp - Wikipedia

Jewish Hollywood, Jewish Norman Lear's All in the Family, and George Schlatter's Laugh in are very much responsible for the dumb Polak joke.

The Origin of the Polish Joke

Jews now lead in blaming Poland for the Holocaust propaganda.

Like Jew Debbie Schlussel.

CyberPogrom: Polish Nazis (& Muslims) Hack Site Again, Trying to Silence Schlussel; WHAT YOU CAN DO

Like Jew Giles Coren.

Aleksandra Lojek-Magdziarz: Not all Poles are antisemitic, Giles Coren

Like Schindler's List by Jew Stephen Spielberg.

Schindler's List - Film Review from Polish Perspective - Polish Culture

Tirade of Jewish media supporting Polish Death camps as if they were Polish.

Do the words ‘Polish death camps’ defame Poland? And if so, who’s to blame?

More Jews blaming Poland for the Holocaust.





As well as others.

Like these Jews protesting a Catholic church in Auschwitz, even though the first victims of Auschwitz were Polish Catholic POW's.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 13, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



This is why Poland did become a  shit-hole country.

There was no Polish Civil-War against Soviets.. Because the roughly 500,000 Polish soldiers (Armia Krajowa) were all killed, or imprisoned by Jakub Berman.

However, some Polish Cursed Soldiers fought, none the less.

Yes, Communism stagnates the economy... Look at North Korea vs South Korea.... duh.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 13, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Like the Telegraph, or Independent who kick, and scream about EU criminals?

EU migrants commit 500 crimes a week in UK

More than 13,000 foreign criminals awaiting deportation from UK

Even though studies prove EU immigrants commit less crime?

EU migration has little impact on crime rates in England


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 13, 2018)

deanrd said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



But, England is much like you... They love their refugees.


----------



## ph3iron (Jan 13, 2018)

theHawk said:


> If you can’t, then you’re a racist.
> 
> I’d say maybe Moldova since it has really low gdp per capita, after being raped by the USSR for generations.  But it’s murder rate is only 6.5 per 100k.
> 
> ...



Some USA  states  come close.
Ever been to Mississippi ?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 13, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Africa has an excuse for their poverty. What excuse does the wealthiest nation on earth have for having such shitholes in our midst?



What's Africa's excuse for poverty?

White devil Colonists?

Except... Ethiopia, and Liberia weren't colonized by White people, and they're poor, and backwards by even Africa's standards.

Haiti? They gained their independence 100's of years ago.... Why are  White countries colonized until WW1 like Ireland, or Finland, or countries colonized until 1990 like Estonia, or Poland doing much better than Haiti?


----------



## ph3iron (Jan 13, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...





SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


Yup, they increase the IQ of the uneducated white locals.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 13, 2018)

ph3iron said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


----------



## jillian (Jan 13, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


I love when people who aren’t smart enough for a discussion tell me that their inability to comprehend is somehow my fault. 

Reality: whiny little childish pretend libertarians think anything that benefits society is authoritarian. 

Keep whining


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 13, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Hear about the Polack who broke his leg raking leaves?



He fell out of a tree


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 13, 2018)

jillian said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Well,  only Authoritarian Fascism would combat Liberal brainwashing in Academia, Media, and Hollywood.

You shouldn't really be crying about the anti-Authoritarian Right, because the Authoritarian Right is much more dangerous to you, and your ilk.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 13, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


It was the Capitalists who used up and then abandoned Detroit


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 13, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



When in doubt tell a stupid joke from the 1970's.. 

You wonder why we think Liberals like you are a joke?


----------



## bodecea (Jan 13, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > If you can’t, then you’re a racist.
> ...


And much more likely to get shot too.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jan 13, 2018)

bear513 said:


> France
> 
> Spain
> 
> ...


My vote would be Greece as the #1 sh!thole.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 13, 2018)

yiostheoy said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > France
> ...



Kosovo.... They fought to steal their country from Serbia... all they got was the worst economy in Europe, and a huge Muslim problem.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 13, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Everyone has a huge Muslim(Islam) problem.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 13, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



It's no wonder why Communist scum  like you hate Polish people so much.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 13, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...



Well, in Kosovo the huge Muslim problem is that Bill Clinton gave traditional Serbian land (Kosovo) over to Albanian Muslims.

The Fort Dix Five were Kosovo Albanian Muslim terrorists, who tried to bomb the U.S.A military.

That's how they say "Thanks"


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 13, 2018)

Trump and his conservative base delight that Haiti and Africa are "shitholes". It supports their claims that blacks cannot run countries. 
<Are you listening Obama?>

But those countries have negligible GDPs

We are the wealthiest nation on earth.  What is our excuse for Mississippi, Appalachia, Detroit, Camden?


----------



## theHawk (Jan 13, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> I keep seeing people posting pictures of Haiti and the shacks there and saying how bad it is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So...what’s your point?  We have shitholes in America and maybe we should focus on cleaning those up and helping the Americans there rather than importing third worlders and putting them on welfare.


----------



## Lewdog (Jan 13, 2018)

theHawk said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > I keep seeing people posting pictures of Haiti and the shacks there and saying how bad it is...
> ...



Yeah except dumbass that many of the people from those countries that you call shitholes, come here and get college educations at a higher rate than the white people that are already here.  They want it more.  They WANT to succeed.


----------



## theHawk (Jan 13, 2018)

ph3iron said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > If you can’t, then you’re a racist.
> ...



Yup, I was stationed there.  

I’d still rather go there than Haiti.


----------



## theHawk (Jan 13, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Trump and his conservative base delight that Haiti and Africa are "shitholes". It supports their claims that blacks cannot run countries.
> <Are you listening Obama?>
> 
> But those countries have negligible GDPs
> ...


Why would we take delight in that?  Our foreign aid to them and their refugees cost us billions.  We’d rather they be prosperous and able to take care of themselves.  Then maybe we could spend those billions on places like Detroit.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jan 13, 2018)

ph3iron said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > If you can’t, then you’re a racist.
> ...


Yup Mississippi and everyone from Mississippi would get my vote on this too.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 13, 2018)

theHawk said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Trump and his conservative base delight that Haiti and Africa are "shitholes". It supports their claims that blacks cannot run countries.
> ...


We just gave $1.5 TRILLION to the wealthy and corporations

Why don't THEY fix Detroit?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 13, 2018)

jillian said:


> I love when people who aren’t smart enough for a discussion tell me that their inability to comprehend is somehow my fault.



No, it's not that.  You're just wrong.... like all the time.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 13, 2018)

yiostheoy said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Mississippi is wealthier than the UK and most of Europe.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 13, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



  Hmmmm....giving free rain for libs.
So what happened?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jan 13, 2018)

deanrd said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Poverty can often be relative.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jan 13, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > ph3iron said:
> ...



List of U.S. states by GDP per capita - Wikipedia

It clearly is not.

Mississippi has a GDP per capita of $31,881 as of 2016.
The UK has a GDP per capita of $42,481

Not even close.

38 states have a per capita GDP of more than that. DC has a per capita GDP of $160,000. Clearly the trickle down doesn't work there.

Saying that London has a per capita GDP of $61,823. Only 6 states have a GDP higher than that. 

You can pick and choose, but it doesn't always tell the whole story.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 13, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...



It Is Still True That Even Mississippi Is Richer Than Britain


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jan 13, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



Well, the article is just wrong. And it says it's wrong. 

The UK is not 47th on the list. I told you where it was and provided the source that shows where the states are. 

"However, this isn't quite and totally exactly correct."

"What Professor Perry has done is compare the purchasing power parity adjusted GDPs of the various other countries with the US state GDPs (actually, GVA, but that makes no difference here). And that's very nearly the right thing to do. If we want to compare how well people are doing then we've got to find some method of adjusting for the fact that things have different prices in different places. Food is rather more expensive in Europe than the US, medical care rather cheaper. We need some manner of adjusting for this: PPP is the solution. More of an art than a calculation but still, it's the generally accepted manner of doing things."


----------



## anotherlife (Jan 13, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



This is because the British taxation laws are perverted and predatory.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 14, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Now you are complaining about Liberals getting rain for free?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 14, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



   Yeah I fucked that one up.


----------



## Correll (Jan 14, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...






If he said it, nothing about it proves him to be racist. That is just you being a lying race baiter asshole.


YOu addressed none of my points, just reasserted your original position.


THat's not discussing, that's trolling. Knock that shit off.


ALL of my points stand, because you are too much of a dick to actually engage in discussion.


----------



## Litwin (Jan 14, 2018)

Baron said:


> All countries where Muslim populations are more as 5 % are sh.tholes.


So your Muscovy is the one...


----------



## Litwin (Jan 14, 2018)

Toro said:


> Russia
> Bulgaria
> Romania
> Poland
> ...


Slovakia
Belarus
NO, clean , safe , etc. 
Baltic countries do way batter than any of south European *country *


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 14, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > ph3iron said:
> ...





Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > ph3iron said:
> ...



Well, the fact that the closest countries to the U.S.A in Europe in terms of wealth are Norway, Sweden, and Switzerland 3 countries which didn't really get impacted by WW2, really supports my theory that WW2 knocked out Europe, and pushed up the U.S.A ahead.


----------



## Litwin (Jan 15, 2018)

theHawk said:


> If you can’t, then you’re a racist.
> 
> I’d say maybe Moldova since it has really low gdp per capita, after being raped by the USSR for generations.  But it’s murder rate is only 6.5 per 100k.
> 
> ...


answer is simple "Russia" , its not Europe,  its afro-asia but its white, THE WORST  SHIT WHOLE OUT THERE


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2018)

The biggest shithole in Europe is Slovenia

It means Land of the Slovenly 

Birthplace so our most famous immigrant......Melania


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> The biggest shithole in Europe is Slovenia
> 
> It means Land of the Slovenly
> 
> Birthplace so our most famous immigrant......Melania



How about no, you're such a desperate, vindictive twat.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2018)

Slovenia translates to shithole


----------



## Litwin (Jan 16, 2018)

so called "Russia" for sure


----------



## PredFan (Jan 16, 2018)

theHawk said:


> If you can’t, then you’re a racist.
> 
> I’d say maybe Moldova since it has really low gdp per capita, after being raped by the USSR for generations.  But it’s murder rate is only 6.5 per 100k.
> 
> ...



In a few years all of Western Europe will be Muslim shithole countries.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 16, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> The biggest shithole in Europe is Slovenia
> 
> It means Land of the Slovenly
> 
> Birthplace so our most famous immigrant......Melania



^^^^ Low IQ ignorant American trash.

This is Slovenia a nation you have never visited or probably had heard not of until Melania Trump, it borders my nation and looks like miniature version of my nation, it is exceptionally beautiful, it is a gem and 100% not a shit hole.
















































20 Facts About Slovenia That You Didn’t Know


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 16, 2018)

theHawk said:


> If you can’t, then you’re a racist.
> 
> I’d say maybe Moldova since it has really low gdp per capita, after being raped by the USSR for generations.  But it’s murder rate is only 6.5 per 100k.
> 
> ...



Londonstan is becoming a shit hole thanks to half being Kebab and Sub Saharan African with a Paki Kebab as it's Mayor, when a nations capital city is in control of Kebabs and Sub Saharan Africans then that nation is lost and is on the way to being a shit hole.

Can I name a white majority shit hole nation? No. As the standard of shit holes we are comparing to is Haiti, The Congo and every African nation except Kenya, then no I cannot name a white majority nation that is a shit hole.


----------



## theHawk (Jan 16, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> The biggest shithole in Europe is Slovenia
> 
> It means Land of the Slovenly
> 
> Birthplace so our most famous immigrant......Melania



Wow you’re a retard.  Claiming Slovenia is a shithole just because you hate President Trump and Melania.  That whole area of northern Italy, Slovenia, Croatia are among the most beautiful in the world.


----------



## Humanity (Jan 16, 2018)

theHawk said:


> If you can’t, then you’re a racist.
> 
> I’d say maybe Moldova since it has really low gdp per capita, after being raped by the USSR for generations.  But it’s murder rate is only 6.5 per 100k.
> 
> ...



Define "shithole"...


----------



## Syriusly (Jan 16, 2018)

theHawk said:


> If you can’t, then you’re a racist.
> 
> I’d say maybe Moldova since it has really low gdp per capita, after being raped by the USSR for generations.  But it’s murder rate is only 6.5 per 100k.
> 
> ...



Russia


----------



## theHawk (Jan 16, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > If you can’t, then you’re a racist.
> ...



Perhaps to some degree.  Due entirely to so many decades of communism.


----------



## theHawk (Jan 16, 2018)

Humanity said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > If you can’t, then you’re a racist.
> ...



“Palestine”.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 16, 2018)

theHawk said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The biggest shithole in Europe is Slovenia
> ...



They cannot compete in the mentally ill brain damaged heads of Leftist Maniacs with the open sewers of El Salvador and Mexican slums aka Shit Holes in the heads of sane normal people.

Leftism is a disease, it's a cancer on the Western world that needs eradicating and exterminating. Period. These fucking maniacs want to reduce the Western world to one huge Third World Shit Hole, they call that Progress all in the name of The Guilt Complex of Muh Slave Trade and Muh Colonialism. They can fuck off WE have NOTHING to be guilty about, they love the Kebabs and the Mud Hut savages so much they should go and live in their Shit Hole nations with them.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 16, 2018)

Humanity said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > If you can’t, then you’re a racist.
> ...



A Shit Hole is anywhere where Leftists control or anywhere where African Mud Hut knuckledraggers are.


----------



## LuckyDuck (Jan 16, 2018)

bear513 said:


> France
> 
> Spain
> 
> ...


Take Italy, Great Britain and Germany off your list (especially Germany).
Only Poland, Czech Republic and Hungary are now worth a damn.


----------



## Humanity (Jan 17, 2018)

theHawk said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Not a country!


----------



## Syriusly (Jan 17, 2018)

theHawk said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Communism fell over 25 years ago. Putin has been in power since 1999.

The biggest problem with Russia is the vast level of corruption- that is what makes it a 'shithole' if we are going to label countries as such- and the shithead leading it is Putin.


----------



## theHawk (Jan 17, 2018)

Humanity said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



It’s still a shithole.


----------



## skye (Jan 17, 2018)

After the Globlalists decided to invade Europe with Islamists......

There are several  ......I can name the UK for one....and    the poor city  of London in particular...


----------



## Humanity (Jan 18, 2018)

theHawk said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Israel is a shithole? Jews will be so pleased to hear that!


----------



## Litwin (Jan 18, 2018)

*Putler´s Muscovy *is the worst ¤hitt hole out there


----------

